# could this be a bear?



## scale (Oct 27, 2014)

What do you think this is? Think a bear but not sure never hunted bear or got a pic of one in my area. Thanks


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I had a similar pic on one of my cameras.  I had other shots of a pig.  I'd say it's a pig.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 27, 2014)

Ears look like a bear.


----------



## scale (Oct 27, 2014)

I Hunt hogs and ears not pointed enough for a hog... Makes me believe it's a bear with the square head and small ears toward the outside of its head. Lol wish camera would of been on blast.


----------



## forestechos (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah I think it's a bear.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2014)

Dont look like a bear head to me. Is that a deer straight back behind it in those trees?


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 2, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Dont look like a bear head to me. Is that a deer straight back behind it in those trees?



Yes that's a deer being stalked , and a black panther if I ever saw one.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 3, 2014)

Seriously, I have never seen a hog have what I consider fur.  And if it is not a bear, then what else is left? Even a black monkey does not have "fur". I say bear/black panther 50/50%.


----------



## scale (Nov 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Dont look like a bear head to me. Is that a deer straight back behind it in those trees?



We believe it was a deer in the background, we were shocked at the black head lol.. the more people we have shown and talked to the more say bear.


----------



## scale (Nov 9, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Seriously, I have never seen a hog have what I consider fur.  And if it is not a bear, then what else is left? Even a black monkey does not have "fur". I say bear/black panther 50/50%.



Scrapy I think the same thing, never have gotten pics of a bear/panther. Have not ever hunted bears before either and it was shocking to get this pic that looks like a bears head now that I've read on them and asked a few people. Little nerve wrecking lol never seen a bear In woods in my area.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 10, 2014)

looks like an overweight lab or a rottweiler or some kinda dog to me


----------



## jetblasted (Nov 10, 2014)

bear


----------



## Local Boy (Nov 15, 2014)

Where at in SC?


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bear


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 15, 2014)

Ears are back because it is stalking. Shoulders are low because it is croutched and stalking.  Do hogs stalk deer? Do bears stalk deer? I am not certain, just asking?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 16, 2014)

*bear or dog*

I'm no bear hunter, but the top of that animal's head looks sort-of-like a bear to me. 
I have a black bear's head mounted in the basement. Daddy shot one many years ago.

On the other hand, this could also be a dog's head. Some big breed of dog with medium-length black fur.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 21, 2014)

Just asking... the picture posted looks like a picture of the image on a TV.  Is it? If so, loading that same image onto a computer might bring in a little more of the frame and show a little more of the body.  But anyway... keep the cameras out.


----------



## 280bst (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like  Bear head and ears to me. A couple of years ago we had a couple of pic's of a bear on our club in Franklin county. I don't believe a hog can stalk any thing. I don't believe a Bear stalks he may come in slow for a minute then it's full bore.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 1, 2015)

My opinion is that it is a dog.  I concur with some of the previous posts,  It could be a bear but rather slim I think.  Also, on a small bear the ears typically appear to be large and appear smaller of larger bears and I believe that animal is lacking the width..just my .02


----------

